# SPD tool



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2006)

i loaded up spd tool from TPU and i get an error no memory modules found,and i dea what i can do to fix it?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2006)

which chipset are you on?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2006)

i have a Nvidia Geforce 6100 nForce 410 board


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2006)

google wpcredit, run it, click the button in the toolbar that says "select device", find your smbus controller device ids and post them here


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2006)

ok ran the tool as this is what i got


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2006)

thx i'll add support for this chipset tomorrow


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2006)

alright ill just redownload it when it is updated


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2006)

Wiz, the Nforce2 chipset is not supported.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2006)

try if it works with 0.4 http://www.techpowerup.com/spdtool/SPDTool_04.zip


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2006)

ok i loaded spd tool again the new version i believe and it works with my chipset but ui get another error when i try to write spd i attached a picture


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2006)

drop me a line on instant messenger


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> try if it works with 0.4 http://www.techpowerup.com/spdtool/SPDTool_04.zip


It works, Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2006)

sorry to barge in,i just wondered what you think of my 102% oc'd e6300 wizzard? a e6300 at 540fsb(3780mhz) who'd a thunk it eh?

again sorry for barging in.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi,
I have a 512MB DDR2 667MHz RAM module made by A-DATA. Can I modify SPD this module to be identified as DDR2 800? If yes, how can I add new timings in SPD. Where can I find A-DATA DDR2 800Mhz 512MB SPD dump?
Regards.


----------



## R_1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, I found SPD from A-DATA DDR800 512MB. Actually I bought another module DDR800. Then with SPDTool_055 made a copy of it's SPD and  write it on my old DDR 667 module. So, now I have two DDR 800 sim modules that are working just perfect.
Thanks man for the good tool that you have made.


----------



## atomicpineapple (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, sorry to drag this thread up, but would it be possible for you to add i500X support Wizzard? Heres a screenie with the necessary info.


----------



## Guilsberg (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry.but SPDTool dont work on ASUS X79-DELUXE.Can you help me?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2016)

I honestly don't even know what it the program does.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2016)

Frick said:


> I honestly don't even know what it the program does.



I believe you can adjust ram timings with it.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I believe you can adjust ram timings with it.



Yep, for reprogramming SPD timings.  I used it back in the day.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 10, 2016)

WOW! Over 9 year thread revival!  That's the longest I've ever seen a thread be revived.  Is SPD tool still being used?  I admit I haven't had it in many years...might have to give it a go just for giggles.

JAT


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 10, 2016)

JATownes said:


> WOW! Over 9 year thread revival!  That's the longest I've ever seen a thread be revived.  Is SPD tool still being used?  I admit I haven't had it in many years...might have to give it a go just for giggles.
> 
> JAT



It won't work on anything pretty much from the DDR3 era, let alone DDR4 or whatever.  At least last time I checked.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 10, 2016)

Taiphoon Burner works for DDR3/DDR4, but it is not free.


----------

